# General > AquaTalk >  plants without CO2

## fLuSh®

Hi,

Want to do up a small tank in my room. Was wondering what kind of plants should I get that does not require CO2.

Perhaps some spiky moss, and some jap hair grass? Probably some nanas too. Any advice/comments?

----------


## ranmasatome

is the water cold?

----------


## TROUT

Can try java ferns, nanas, taiwan moss etc...  :Grin:

----------


## fLuSh®

water will be cold at night, 22deg... and in the day maybe about +-27?

----------


## Ssur

> Can try java ferns, nanas, taiwan moss etc...


Hi Trout,

Im also targetting to get those plants, as i will running non-Co2 and low intensity lighting (36w) for a 2ft.

Hi fLush,

So have you decided what plants to go for?

----------


## fLuSh®

trying to make my DW sink first... but currently decided on some mini nanas, some moss to tie on the DW and some foregrround grass but dun know what... heh heh

----------


## ZeroKhoo

我的nano一直也是没有加二氧的啊～
有moss和riccia～
生长是慢了点～可是都没问题的～

Translation:

My planted nano tank is also without CO2 injection. There's moss and riccia. Slow growth, but so far no problems.

----------

